

Ultraconserved words point to deep language ancestry across Eurasia - pwg
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2013/05/01/1218726110

======
dalke
These authors also published "Frequency of word-use predicts rates of lexical
evolution throughout Indo-European history" in Nature 2007,
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v449/n7163/abs/nature06...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v449/n7163/abs/nature06176.html)
.

